# Hello From Los Angeles / Fashion Photographer



## Melissa Rodwell (Sep 23, 2008)

Hello There,

My name is Melissa Rodwell I am a 22 year fashion photographer based out of Los Angeles, Ca
My website:

www.melissarodwell.com

Connect with me on FlickR:

http://www.flickr.com/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/fashionphotographyblog/

Anyways, the main reason I am here is to help people answer questions. 

And psst. did I mention I have a blog all about being a fashion photographer? Its a resource on tips and techniques, I just launched it last week, so take a look see:

www.fashionphotographyblog.com

Anyways, glad to be in this community, and thanks for having me

Cheers~!

Melissa Rodwell


----------



## Melissa Rodwell (Sep 23, 2008)

I just launched a fashion photography blog! Its the inside scoop on tips and techniques for fashion photographers as well as the latest news on all things fashion! Click on the link below to see the blog:
www.fashionphotographyblog.com
  If you like what you see, subscribe and youll be updated when I write a new post! 

  Thanks!
      Melissa Rodwell
www.melissarodwell.net


----------

